# How to prove 100=6 ?



## Devrath_ND (Feb 2, 2009)

The answer is,

Let us assume,
 a=b
 94a=94b
 (100-6)a=(100-6)b
 100a-6a=100b-6b
 100a-100b=6a-6b
 100(a-b)=6(a-b)
 100=6 !!!!!!!!!

I too could not believe it at first and still i am sceptical about it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

a-b is 0 if a=b.


----------



## mrintech (Feb 2, 2009)

The answer is 0


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 2, 2009)

No, the answer is the assumption itself, a=b


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 2, 2009)

It gives 0=0


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> The answer is,
> 
> I too could not believe it at first and still i am sceptical about it.



please tell me that you're not serious...


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 2, 2009)

Since a=b so a-b=0 

So you can't cancell out (a-b) from both sides or say you can't divide both sides by zero because anything divided by zero is undefined.

So 100 can't be equal to 6.


----------



## mrintech (Feb 2, 2009)

Anda = Anda


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 2, 2009)

Is Bakwaaas per sabko padega Dunda


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

Nope 
110 = 6 

For a moment I though you were talking of binary.

After all:


> There are 10 types of people in the world, those who can read binary or those you cannot.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2009)

Naabs!


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2009)

shaddap


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

lock_the_thread;


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 3, 2009)

s_t_f_u


----------



## eggman (Feb 3, 2009)

yawn!!!!!!!!


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 3, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Anda = Anda



ROFL!! 

@OP, this is one of the oldest maths spoofs! There's a Wikipedia entry dedicated to them. Go figure.


----------

